# Generation and Color



## Moette (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi all and good morning!

I am interested in adopting a cockapoo into my home and have a few questions on your experiences with your pups.

One breeder told me that it's very rare to find a deep red coat color in an F1 cockapoo and that the coat wouldn't likely stay red, but that a pup from a further generation, like F4 would have a deep red coat that would stay red over time. What has been your experience- does anyone have a deep red (irish setter color) F1?

Are there any other major differences between the generations? I've heard of the granddad effect and also heard that the coat can be more curly and less shedding as you go down the line, but what about any major health or personality differences?

Also, I keep hearing that cockapoos can't be left alone for hours during the day. As of right now, I work from home and don't see that changing. But, what if it does in the future? Will a cockapoo be ok at home during the workday with a midday visit from a dog walker or a trip to doggie day care?

Thanks so much for your tips!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Our very red boy is now a dull orange. I have no idea about his parentage though I suspect he is not an F1 as I was told because he is as curly as a poodle. Cetainly be there for him when he is little, after that many people have perfectly happy cockapoos who go to daycare or have dog walkers at noon.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I think that most of the red puppies fade as they get older - by then you'd love them whatever their colour was, because after your dog has had a good roll in fox poo, dip in a muddy puddle, roll on a sandy beach or an afternoon's digging in a compost heap - you have learnt that it doesn't matter what colour they are or how long/short curly or straight their coat is- it is their character that makes them the dog that you love


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

My partner and I work full time, although I am on maternity leave at the minute, and we have a dog sitter who takes Tilly for 4-5hours in the middle of each day. Tilly is more than happy with this arrangement 

I can't give any advice with regard to the reds, but we brought home a dark chocolate cockapoo puppy and I thought I would be really disappointed if her coat faded - she's now nearly 2 and a totally different colour that I actually completely love, because she's my Tilly!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm not sure if its a generation thing but I'm pretty sure its down to the poodle and their colour fading genes, it is a fascinating subject and if you google poodle fading genes you will get a bit of info on it, so if the poodle has the fading gene I'm sure it would get passed on through every generation, if they don't have it or others back along the line then I'm guessing the colour would stay true. To be honest I'm not sure many breeders of cockapoo's (in uk at least) do so much research into it, poodle breeders would but are less likely to be breeding cockapoo's.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I had a red puppy - now a dark apricot
I also had a black puppy, now going grey / blue!!
I think Seymour who is on here is a very deep red still, 
But most cockapoos will change colour a bit.
People pay extra for beautifully coloured sabled puppies .... And they loose all there unique colouring pretty early on.
But they are all beautiful, perfect and unique in their very own special way x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Just choose a healthy happy well bred pup that comes from a loving breeder


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Just choose a healthy happy well bred pup that comes from a loving breeder


Too true! I wanted red to begin with. Found the right breeder and didn't care by then about colour. I have the most fantastic dog. If I wake up tomorrow and she is pink with purple spots I couldn't care less. I love her so much.


----------



## Moette (Nov 8, 2014)

fairlie said:


> Our very red boy is now a dull orange. I have no idea about his parentage though I suspect he is not an F1 as I was told because he is as curly as a poodle. Cetainly be there for him when he is little, after that many people have perfectly happy cockapoos who go to daycare or have dog walkers at noon.


Is that a current pic of him in your profile picture? He is very cute and I do love the color of his coat.


----------



## Moette (Nov 8, 2014)

*Thank you!*

Thank you for the info everyone! The pics are adorable. I have owned dogs before and know that once I have a pup I will love it no matter what it's coat color is, and that health and personality are priorities. It's just icing on the cake, so to speak, to be able to have a pup that comes in your favorite color as well


----------



## Moette (Nov 8, 2014)

Thank you Lottie! Tilly looks glamorous in her new coat


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

My willow is an f3 and she was deep Irish setter red. She is now a beautiful apricot..it had nothing to do with generation and everything to do with the fading gene in the poodles. dawn posted a really good site once all about poodle colours and fading.


----------



## janice griffiths (Nov 4, 2014)

My advice is that red and apricot are two different colours , apricot fades , True red does not but obviously the sun and atmosphere will have a slight impact on colour ,i have a 12 year old poodle from all red lines and she is so red if i can remember how to i will post a pic, the problem is puppies are born red but if the parents have other colours behind them then they can go lighter, if you put a ALL RED BRED cocker to a all RED POODLE male the puppies will be TRUE RED ,but you have to know your pedigree and so does your breeder ,i am still learning ...


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Boycie was a dark chocolate he is now going lighter he is turning same colour as Tilly. You can see at the top of his tail the lighter colour. His chest is going a nice coffee color and you can see the roots are much lighter. Love his new colouring x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Every single 'red' puppy I know of has faded with age. Still beautiful but lighter than they were as pups.
My black boy grows orangey red highlights of I let his coat grow long enough!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

http://www.stunninglyss.com/explaining-poodle-colors.html


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

By dark apricot/red puppy became mid-light creamy apricot (not quite sure what to call it, might cream head, red face, red ears, red tail and ladybits, apricot underbelly, apricot legs and torso), I knew this would happen as both her mum and dad (both cockapoos) are light apricot, her dad has dark apricot ears. She's still got her red ears, the two tone is lovely - she gets plenty of compliments. 

My choccy girl has remained choccy, when her coat is long she has auburn highlights. She always looks really dark after a groom.


----------



## janice griffiths (Nov 4, 2014)

wellerfeller said:


> Every single 'red' puppy I know of has faded with age. Still beautiful but lighter than they were as pups.
> My black boy grows orangey red highlights of I let his coat grow long enough!


Hey karen i have reds that are still red my bruno is 6 years and still as red as the day born


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

At the end of the day the health and temperament of your dog are THE most important things. When we went to choose our pup almost 2 years ago now, we kept an open mind on colour and researched temperament tests that we could do on our potential puppy when choosing. As it turned out, Seymour chose us! And just happened to be red! Yes, he may well fade, or even stay the same, but tbh, he's my baby and I love him either way! Plus, these days he seems to be brown as he likes to sit in muddy puddles so it really doesn't matter! 

PS his colour also changes with the weather, the tips of his fur go lighter in the summer as he likes to sunbathe (whilst panting away?!) and the roots remain dark. His nose and top of head are light. 

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## Moette (Nov 8, 2014)

*Thanks and great news!!*

Thank you everyone! It is great to hear about the colors pups show as they get older. 

Well, I have great news! I have a puppy! It all happened so last minute. I accepted that it would be at least springtime before I was able to find an available puppy, but then someone with whom I inquired, wrote me back last week to tell me that someone canceled last minute and one of her pups was now available. And, he happens to be a cute orangey red with adorable white markings. :love-eyes:

He is almost 15 weeks old and a bit scared of the outside world (he had not yet started on socialization), but he is very loving and I am looking forward to raising him and working with him to become the great dog he is meant to be. I'm sure I will have many questions for you all.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

that's good news, congratulations!
Just be aware thought that the optimum time for puppy socialisation is 0-16 weeks. So your pup will be starting very late and it will take extra work and patience on your behalf. He may already find it harder to accept new and scary things that they tend to readily accept during that very early stage. Its not impossible but may possibly take a lot more effort than the usual scenario.
Best of luck and enjoy your new puppy.


----------



## Moette (Nov 8, 2014)

wellerfeller said:


> that's good news, congratulations!
> Just be aware thought that the optimum time for puppy socialisation is 0-16 weeks. So your pup will be starting very late and it will take extra work and patience on your behalf. He may already find it harder to accept new and scary things that they tend to readily accept during that very early stage. Its not impossible but may possibly take a lot more effort than the usual scenario.
> Best of luck and enjoy your new puppy.


Hi Karen,

Yes he is getting a late start, but progressing beautifully even in the few days I've had him. Hopefully he will be just fine.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

So glad your little guy is settling in well. We'd love to see some pictures.


----------



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

lovely! picture please!


----------



## Moette (Nov 8, 2014)

*Pics of Leo*

Hi All!

Here are some pics of Leo. He is about 14 weeks old in these. He is so much fun!

Monique


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Leo is very very cute!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Leo is beautiful!! X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

What a lovely looking boy


----------

